# Stuff and Things > Sports >  NASCAR HOF 2023...

## BooBoo

The NASCAR Hall of Fame unveiled the ballot for its Class of 2023 on Monday, adding four new names to form the list of 15 nominees.

*Matt Kenseth*, the 2003 Cup Series champion and a 39-time winner in NASCARs top division, joined the list in his first year of Hall of Fame eligibility. He joins legendary crew chief *Tim Brewer*, a two-time Cup Series champion, as a newcomer to the Modern Era Ballot.

Two more legends were added to the Pioneer Ballot  *Sam Ard*, an early star and champion in what is now called the NASCAR Xfinity Series, and *A.J. Foyt*, the 1972 Daytona 500 winner and a transcendent figure in the world of motorsports.

The quartet of new nominees helps to fill the void left by the induction of Dale Earnhardt Jr., Red Farmer and Mike Stefanik earlier this year. Ard was previously on the ballot in 2020; he was briefly omitted when voting procedures changed from five to three annual inductees, and the list of nominees was trimmed before the Class of 2021 vote. Crew chief Jake Elder, a first-time nominee in 2021, dropped from the list this year.

The Hall of Fame also revealed the list of five nominees for the Landmark Award for Outstanding Contributions to NASCAR, adding Lesa France Kennedy  NASCARs Executive Vice Chair  to the ballot. Janet Guthrie, Alvin Hawkins, Mike Helton and Dr. Joseph Mattioli remain on the Landmark Award list for this year; longtime R.J. Reynolds executive and stock-car promoter Ralph Seagraves is the most recent recipient.

Voting for the Class of 2023 is scheduled for May 4. Two inductees will be chosen from the Modern Era Ballot, which includes (alphabetically): Neil Bonnett, Brewer, Jeff Burton, Carl Edwards, Harry Gant, Harry Hyde, Kenseth, Larry Phillips, Ricky Rudd and Kirk Shelmerdine. One will be elected from the five names on the Pioneer Ballot: Ard, Foyt, Banjo Matthews, Hershel McGriff and Ralph Moody.

 :Iroc:

----------


## Physics Hunter

Except for Foyt, that could be a crew list at the local McDonalds for all that I know.

Not into the go-fast turn-left stuff.

----------


## Authentic

> Except for Foyt, that could be a crew list at the local McDonalds for all that I know.
> 
> Not into the go-fast turn-left stuff.


NASCAR is racing on several road courses this year.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> NASCAR is racing on several road courses this year.


I could actually probably stand/appreciate that.

----------


## Kodiak

> I could actually probably stand/appreciate that.


They have already ran Circuit of the Americas in Texas.  I thought it was a snoozer compared to most road courses.

I want to see them on dirt at Bristol next week.   Hopefully it doesn't have a deluge of rain like last year that turned the track into a mud pit.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> They have already ran Circuit of the Americas in Texas.  I thought it was a snoozer compared to most road courses.
> 
> I want to see them on dirt at Bristol next week.   Hopefully it doesn't have a deluge of rain like last year that turned the track into a mud pit.


I watch the occasional supercross with a kid, and I actually like MC road courses and Isle of Man, but rarely catch them.

----------

